# The Pet Passport Office at the Eurotunnel Terminal at Coquelles has moved.



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

ThePet Passport Office at the Eurotunnel Terminal at Coquelles hasmoved.

It is now located about 100 metres from where it wassituated for the last few years and is still approached by the roadto the right of the Peage/Toll booths.

GPS - 50.937751,1.812464​




For better quality picture click on the 'Cog', bottom right hand side of the Youtube video, and select 720pHD or 1080pHD

:wav::wav::wav:​


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

thanks for that


----------



## Debbie10 (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you for that, much better to have separate doors for in and out.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Only comment I would make is that is now located in what was a staff car park an as such is even more liable to intrusions by illegals so be on guard.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

BrianJP said:


> Only comment I would make is that is now located in what was a staff car park an as such is even more liable to intrusions by illegals so be on guard.


Illegals might have pets as well y'know! 😀


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks Keith. Very helpful video.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm not sure why but when we last tried to use it in February very early in the morning it was closed and we had to go back outside to a different building,delayed us for about 30 minutes.I also found the French staff quite unhelpful,perhaps it was too early for them.
The new pet passport office may be different and open 24/7.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We read somewhere that it was going to be a drive though service similar to the ferries ,it doesn't look like it is, which is a shame as one of our dogs aint good with other canines. :frown2:


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

I had an email from Eurotunnel re. the new pets office. It said that at certain times of the year it would be a drive through service. Probably peak holidays and Crufts.


----------

